
Death of a Typeface - ingve
https://ilovetypography.com/2020/06/06/robert-granjon-civilite-death-of-a-typeface/
======
fmajid
Of course the quintessential French typefaces nowadays are Garamond, Didot,
and to a lesser extent Futura and Avenir. The Romain du Roy failed to catch on
due to its overly austere geometric construction.

------
arexxbifs
Maybe it didn't catch on because it's pretty much illegible?

~~~
learnstats2
Maybe it's pretty much illegible because it didn't catch on, though?

~~~
arexxbifs
Could be. At the same time, it's for the latin alphabet which has had a
baseline for legibility at least since the Romans started carving it into
marble. Even most hand-written textura follows clearer design rules than
Civilité.

